# Wire Brushing Hardwood Floors



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Does anyone know of a company that sells a wire brush head for a Hummel floor sander? If not I would also be interested in any companies that sell a wire brushing machine for wire brushing site finished floors.


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

there is a makiat wire brush machine which looks like an over sized belt sander


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

2/3 down the page is one.

http://www.ussander.com/products/?type=sander


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot. Much appreciated. Will look into these options.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

What are you trying to accomplish?

To recoat alum oxide or are you trying. To achieve an effect in your sanding?

Regardless...clark makes a wirebrush sander for recoating...sure it can be used on raw wood too...

I can tell you most of the equipment from US Sander is junk...do not buy their aftermarket parts for m#chines..they are garbage


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey sorry, I just noticed this reply. I guess I accidentally didn't subscribe to my own thread. 

What I am trying to do is offer wire brushing on new and refinished wood floors to help re create the look of some of these cool prefinished floors you see that have the soft grain brushed, on site finished floors. By doing this and then doing effects such as fuming and smoking, dyes etc I would be able to make tons of cool textured looks. 

I was aware of the clarke machine, but wasn't sure if it was more for recoating, or if it could get this done as well. I did look into the brush that would fit onto my hummels and it was $800. My concern with most of these would be matching the amount of brushing on the edges.


----------



## JLVivash (Aug 27, 2011)

RhodesHardwood said:


> Hey sorry, I just noticed this reply. I guess I accidentally didn't subscribe to my own thread.
> 
> What I am trying to do is offer wire brushing on new and refinished wood floors to help re create the look of some of these cool prefinished floors you see that have the soft grain brushed, on site finished floors. By doing this and then doing effects such as fuming and smoking, dyes etc I would be able to make tons of cool textured looks.
> 
> I was aware of the clarke machine, but wasn't sure if it was more for recoating, or if it could get this done as well. I did look into the brush that would fit onto my hummels and it was $800. My concern with most of these would be matching the amount of brushing on the edges.


Hey did you ever pursue this? I agree wire brushing the edges would be a challenge? Also wondering how courses this is. 

Jason


----------



## Walk On Wood (May 8, 2010)

Ceno makes wire brushes for their satellite plate as well... Can get right up to the edges


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

JLVivash said:


> Hey did you ever pursue this? I agree wire brushing the edges would be a challenge? Also wondering how courses this is.
> 
> Jason


Sorry for the long delay replying. I have not yet pursued this. However, it is something I am still very interested in. If I ever get around to getting one of these machines I will definitely try to share my experiences with you.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Walk On Wood said:


> Ceno makes wire brushes for their satellite plate as well... Can get right up to the edges


Thanks for the help. I am not familiar with this. Can you maybe post a link? THanks for your help.


----------



## Walk On Wood (May 8, 2010)

Satellite plate: http://www.floorsanding.com/satellite_hardwood.htm


----------



## Walk On Wood (May 8, 2010)

Attachments for plate, wire brushes are on page 2: http://www.floorsanding.com/satellite_predator_tools.pdf


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Walk On Wood said:


> Attachments for plate, wire brushes are on page 2: http://www.floorsanding.com/satellite_predator_tools.pdf


Thanks a lot for sharing. I appreciate it.


----------

